# Why do my chihuahuas keep fighting?



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi everyone !

I have a very well behaved and well trained chihuahua (female)
She barely ever barks and is very obedient
She is about 4lbs
Last week we got a little boy who will only grow up to be about 2-3lbs
I am still trying to potty train him, but I have already started basic obedience training and he can sit on command.

They are both SO SWEET when they are apart.
They just sit down and love getting cuddles and caresses 

Sometimes when they are together, they are fine, they play, jump around etc.

But sometimes their playing turns violent and they start nipping each other

Other times my female chi (she is much bigger), keeps standing over the little boy (obviously trying to dominate him) and he starts growling and it escalates.

I thought they would work it out amongst themselves and soon they will grow to love each other, but last night the little boy hurt his eye ( I think he might have been bitten) 
There was no blood or anything, and the vet gave me some eyedrops and he is fine. But I don't want it to turn into something more serious.

They are both going to be show dogs and this was part of my contract with the breeder so I can not spay/neuter them.

I separate them as soon as they fight, but it happens at least 10 times a day and it is just frustrating!

Any suggestions how I can stop them fighting?
Please help!!!!

In this photo they are being cute and calm... but it doesn't last long!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If they are hurting each other, you need to separate them when things START to get heated and out of control. No punishing words, just say calmly, 'enough' and step in and pick up the baby. After many repetitions of this, the word enough should stop them. Hopefully!! Don't wait until things are in the snarly/biting stage, just step in when the playiing gets out of hand. They both need to know how to play roughly, but not escalate it! Good luck Sue


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

They are both beautiful!

How old is the older one? Was she an 'only' dog?


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I cant help with the fighting, but I just wanted to say they are stunning - especially the white one!!!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

kimr said:


> They are both beautiful!
> 
> How old is the older one? Was she an 'only' dog?


Thank you 

The girl is about 6 months old
She was the only dog in our household until we got him

The boy is only 11weeks old


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They are beautiful! What does your new little baby weigh?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome to the board! They are gorgeous!

I would incorporate NILIF immediately for both dogs (you can google Nothing in life is free if you are not familiar with it) This will teach them that you are alpha and not them so it should help. Also, when my Chi's play they play rough and they sound like they are vicious most of the time. They can get hurt during the play as well, are you sure they are not playing? Also it can take a little while for them to establish pack order between themselves.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, Michelle, you make a great point. I was SOOOOOO worried when we brought Ruby home (now granted, they are just 2.5 weeks apart in age and were closer in size) they went crazy. 

I was a mess and my husband (and those of you here) saw the videos and told me to let them be UNLESS someone was doing more than just yelping to say "that is too rough". He and many here said that if I tried to intervene that I was just delaying the process. It was true. They play and play and sometimes it gets rough (by my wimpy standards, hubby says that they are fine) but they work it out.

I'd feel differently though if one were really getting hurt. Ruby's head always has little bumps on it from their gnawing and wrestling. She has one now that if it is not better in the morning she will get to the vet since I do not want anything to delay their spay next week. 

Does it look and sound more harmful than this:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Its very unlikely that a boy and girl puppy would be seriously fighting. Although you will have to monitor them closely and be prepared to seperate them as neither will be that good at knowing when enough is enough just yet! 
When my lot play fight it usually looks very aggressive with snarling, growling and biting....it is just playing though. Even if they really dont get on it isnt the end of the world. When I first got Heidi Adam would randomly attack her making her yelp and scream until you pulled him away. He did this for almost a year before he tolerated her. However in the last month they have started to play together (without my other dog as a buffer!) and lick each others faces. ok, it took about 2 years to get here but some dogs take longer to adjust then others.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you so much every one!
I hope they work it out amongst themselves
The little boy is only 600g at the moment and he just looks so fragile!
his whole head sometimes fits in my little girl's mouth LOL!
They are sometimes more vicious than in the video you posted, which was when he hurt his eye

I will do my best to let them play rough and sort out their own pack hierarchy, except when one is about to get injured... I just can't bear that because I love them both to bits

Thank you again and wish me luck with my crazy chis! LOL


----------



## Jmc168 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for posting the video! I was initially worried seeing my 2 chis (3 months old) acting this way. I initially got anxious when i introduced the younger one. Then i let them be. Its just surprising they sleep on my lap together but when i set them down they get so rowdy. I do wonder( as time passes ) if Mochie and Chelsea will be less rowdy, and act more maturely.


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

Can you post a video of them playing?


----------

